# Found this in the pond



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Could this L. glandulosa?









Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Your pond? When? Where? Alternate leaves?


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Lol I'm in San Antonio, it survived the freezes. P. Sao Paulo and kawagoeanum did as well. Here's a top pic.










Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Not sure. I'd like to see it after you grow it out a bit. And the leaf arrangement...


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

I brought some inside but there are some good shots growing outside. I'll update once it establishes inside. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks Cavan

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm no expert on plant ID like Cavan or miremonster but it doesn't look like glandulosa to me. 

Looks like a really nice plant though if it is capable of growing underwater.


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

I traced a few of the runners back to the main stem and it's from the L. glandulosa.

@zapins Ya I prefer this look lol

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

Adam, I like the look of that plant a lot. It looks similar to _L. glandulosa_, but I've never seen it look ridged on the leaves like that. Cavan, is that a natural variation of _L. glandulosa_?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Adam C said:


> Lol I'm in San Antonio, it survived the freezes. P. Sao Paulo and kawagoeanum did as well. Here's a top pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't even know it froze that much in San Antonio. ' But the two Persicaria you mentioned (and also P. praetermissa) all winter over here in CT (zone 7a/6b) where they freeze solid. Both are very hardy, so they'll certainly tolerate a southern winter (they may not even go dormant depending on the severity of the freezes).


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Can't judge what plant that is, too; but while Ludwigia glandulosa is mentioned: There are 2 subspecies.
The strain available as aquarium plant belongs to subsp. glandulosa (I've seen the fruits).
By any chance, has anyone tried _L. glandulosa_ subsp. *brachycarpa* submerged?

@Adam: to take up Cavan's question: is the leaf arrangement alternate? (photo of the stem in side view would be telling) 
Perhaps there are also emersed shoots (or remains of them) at the pond margin?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

miremonster said:


> By any chance, has anyone tried _L. glandulosa_ subsp. *brachycarpa* submerged?


Not as far as I know, but it's one of the plants at the very top of my list.


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Emersed shots definitely disappeared with the freezes. This plant was bought from an lfs that imports from se Asia and was labeled as Ludwigia peruensis.

I'll take some more pics. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

The leaves are alternate.










Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks like it is _L. glandulosa_ subsp. _glandulosa_ then.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Adam C said:


> This plant was bought from an lfs that imports from se Asia and was labeled as Ludwigia peruensis.


 That's the crucial info! In Europe Ludwigia glandulosa (subsp. glandulosa) is sold i.a. as "L. peruensis", and that label is likely derived from "Ludwigia perennis", the erroneous name under which the L. glandulosa was first introduced (in the 80's?) before it was correctly determined.
(A botanical name L. peruensis doesn't exist, but there's L. peruviana, a totally different species)


----------

